# WRAL 11.1 Reception



## stook2001 (Nov 12, 2004)

For the past few weeks my receiption for WRAL 11.1 in Durham, NC has been awful. All my other stations still seem to be fine. Is anyone else having this problem? Does anyone know what is causing the problem?

Thanks


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Well, channel 11 is WTVD and while they are licensed to Durham, their antenna is on one of the (3) 2000 foot towers near Garner, along with WRAL 5, WNCN 17 and WRAZ 50 so you should get good reception from all of them. Over at www.avsforum.com there is a Triangle area HDTV thread that shold have some helpful info.


----------



## stook2001 (Nov 12, 2004)

Lee L said:


> Well, channel 11 is WTVD and while they are licensed to Durham, their antenna is on one of the (3) 2000 foot towers near Garner, along with WRAL 5, WNCN 17 and WRAZ 50 so you should get good reception from all of them. Over at www.avsforum.com there is a Triangle area HDTV thread that shold have some helpful info.


Sorry. I meant to say WTVD. I've looked in the avsforum now as well, and there are other that are having the same problem with 11.1. I still get great reception from 5, 17 and 50. I even pick up 28.1, 22.1, and 4.1 pretty good. Just can't get a decent signal from 11.1. Anyone else know what's going on?


----------

